# Speaking Spanish!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This speaking spanish stuff is really difficult!


My daughters friend is staying with us for the night, she's nearly 15 and has lived in Spain since she was 6 and is totally bilingual. I've asked her to help Ruby, my daughter to not be so embarrassed about trying to speak Spanish and of course to learn it. So this afternoon, we've been only speaking in Spanish in the house HUH! Its so difficult, when this young lady speaks, I really cant catch any of the words, she apparently speaks spanish as the "natives" do - she has a word for it, but I couldnt even understand that. 

Anyway, she's now talking to us with what she calls an english accent which is better! Heck, its gonna be a long, slow process for Ruby to be anywhere near as fluent .............and as for me??????????

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> This speaking spanish stuff is really difficult!
> 
> 
> My daughters friend is staying with us for the night, she's nearly 15 and has lived in Spain since she was 6 and is totally bilingual. I've asked her to help Ruby, my daughter to not be so embarrassed about trying to speak Spanish and of course to learn it. So this afternoon, we've been only speaking in Spanish in the house HUH! Its so difficult, when this young lady speaks, I really cant catch any of the words, she apparently speaks spanish as the "natives" do - she has a word for it, but I couldnt even understand that.
> ...


Aye, join the club!
We go to weekly lessons with a lovely lady called Vera who must have the patience of a saint to listen to us two geordies grinding away week after week:confused2:
When we started she reckoned we'd be fluent in about two years ( one & a half now!) but I think she's being a tad optimistic there

Our bank manager reckoned that I was beginning to speak like a local which was a nice complement but it was just because they miss most of the word endings off round here (and some of the middle as well) and I just copy what I hear.

It's going to be a long job but we'll keep banging away at it until, as Vera says, it all clicks into place .............but I don't expect to hear any clicky noises any time soon


Doggy


----------



## rioblanca (Dec 7, 2009)

If Ruby can get a job working with Spanish she will pick it up in no time. My son did just that and to hear him now you would think he lived here all his life not just 4 years.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have lessons once a week with a lovely chap called Matthew. He deliberately teaches with an English accent so we can hear the words he is using, but it sounds nothing like the babble from "Charlotte" yesterday, she was talking "real" Spanish and it was depressing. I cant see me ever being able to hold a conversation! As for Ruby, well TBH, she isnt interested in speaking Spanish, she glazes over and doesnt want to know - which means that she wont learn it!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BTW, "Charlotte" says the type of spanish she speaks is "cateto" ???????????????? Anyone heard of that???? Apparently its how Spanish "kids/people on the street" speak, I think ????????????? AAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHH

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I find this site very useful. They answer your questions about Spanish. Brilliant.

Answers | Hot Questions


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish the English education system had introduced languages at an earlier age, and then I think we would have more of a chance now! I was introduced to French at 11 years old and I think this is too late. For a start, I feel embarrassed to even try speaking the few phrases I have learnt in Spanish, even though I go to classes twice a week. I don't realistically stand much chance until I bite the bullet and use what I have learnt. 

I also read somewhere that most people 'settle' for a level of understanding/speaking a foreign language after the first couple of years, so the more you work hard on it at the beginning, the better.

Isn't your daughter at Spanish school now Jojo? Surely with her being immersed in the language every day, she will inevitably pick it up.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

lynn said:


> I wish the English education system had introduced languages at an earlier age, and then I think we would have more of a chance now! I was introduced to French at 11 years old and I think this is too late. For a start, I feel embarrassed to even try speaking the few phrases I have learnt in Spanish, even though I go to classes twice a week. I don't realistically stand much chance until I bite the bullet and use what I have learnt.
> 
> I also read somewhere that most people 'settle' for a level of understanding/speaking a foreign language after the first couple of years, so the more you work hard on it at the beginning, the better.
> 
> Isn't your daughter at Spanish school now Jojo? Surely with her being immersed in the language every day, she will inevitably pick it up.


Truth for the USA too. 

Jojo, my recommendation would be to try and think in Spanish too. As you begin to think about it in your head you'll be able to remember the words and phrases more effectively. A big help was writing and writing and writing as I sound out each word and pronounce it to myself. The best thing you can do is to turn the television to watch shows, news, movies in Spanish. Full immersion. Buena suerte.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Isn't your daughter at Spanish school now Jojo? Surely with her being immersed in the language every day, she will inevitably pick it up.


She wont! she says she doesnt like speaking spanish and isnt gonna even try to learn it - she doesnt want to! !? How do you answer that?? I guess the bottom line is that she wants to go back to the UK or the international school, which we cant afford!

However, we're palying mind games with it all at the mo - I'm now working on the "I dont want you to learn spanish" game and trying to ignore the whole issue - apart from "accidently" buying her favourite magazine in Spanish!!? OOOOPPPSSS lol!

12 yos like to rebel dont they??


Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> She wont! she says she doesnt like speaking spanish and isnt gonna even try to learn it - she doesnt want to! !? How do you answer that?? I guess the bottom line is that she wants to go back to the UK or the international school, which we cant afford!
> 
> However, we're palying mind games with it all at the mo - I'm now working on the "I dont want you to learn spanish" game and trying to ignore the whole issue - apart from "accidently" buying her favourite magazine in Spanish!!? OOOOPPPSSS lol!
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the reverse psychology trick. 
Seriously though, she's going through a period of transition with changing schools from International to Spanish, and I guess you just need things to settle down a bit before getting on her case too much.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Ah yes, the reverse psychology trick.
> Seriously though, she's going through a period of transition with changing schools from International to Spanish, and I guess you just need things to settle down a bit before getting on her case too much.



Hhhhmmmm, my husband says she's too much like her mother - stuborn LOL!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

A good teacher is essential - and there are perhaps not too many of those. I was lucky I had a born teacher. But the most useful book I found was - "Practice made Perfect - Spanish Verb Tenses" by D.D. Richmond. It's not a beginners book but it helps to put things together - so many Brits never get past one or two tenses - it ain't enough - not saying you need the subjunctive right away but you will eventually!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, join the club!
> We go to weekly lessons with a lovely lady called Vera who must have the patience of a saint to listen to us two geordies grinding away week after week:confused2:
> When we started she reckoned we'd be fluent in about two years ( one & a half now!) but I think she's being a tad optimistic there
> 
> ...


 
Depending on how much contact you have with Spanish out of the class, a class once a week is very little so if you can, try to get more class time. You really need to go over what you've already studied time and time again as well, and do homework! As you say, keep banging away at it!!

*"...and I just copy what I hear."*
Exactly what you should be doing!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> As for Ruby, well TBH, she isnt interested in speaking Spanish, she glazes over and doesnt want to know - which means that she wont learn it!
> 
> Jo xxx


That's not good news, is it? Especially as she's in a state school now. Does she get any special help at school?

I would think that as soon as she gets interested in making friends, or more importantly BOYfriends... Sorry Jo, it's the best way to learn IMO, speaking from personal experience...
How about an after school activity like dance, or the riding that she's interested in. If she could wangle helping out in the stables some way... It's true that in classes there's not too much interaction, but helping out might be a better way to make contact with people


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Depending on how much contact you have with Spanish out of the class, a class once a week is very little so if you can, try to get more class time. You really need to go over what you've already studied time and time again as well, and do homework! As you say, keep banging away at it!!
> 
> *"...and I just copy what I hear."*
> Exactly what you should be doing!!


Totally agree with that. It might be worth checking with the local Adult Education centre if there is one. Classes in Spanish are probably free and there is likely to be a good mix of nationalities which always makes the classes more interesting. Teaching can be very good since it generally has to be done in Spanish only.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> BTW, "Charlotte" says the type of spanish she speaks is "cateto" ???????????????? Anyone heard of that???? Apparently its how Spanish "kids/people on the street" speak, I think ????????????? AAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHH
> 
> Jo xxx


I can't say I have


the only translations I can find are 'leg' and 'yokel'

maybe there's a link with 'yokel'?


or maybe you misheard?


was it maybe 'callejero?

that's used to describe 'street', as in street language, street attitude, street fashion 



dd1 says that her castellano teacher is always complaining that teens today speak 'lenguaje callejero' rather than 'proper castellano'


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> dd1 says that her castellano teacher is always complaining that teens today speak 'lenguaje callejero' rather than 'proper castellano'


*Welcome back xabiachica*!!!

Are you plugged in, reprogrammed and ready to goooo????!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> *Welcome back xabiachica*!!!
> 
> Are you plugged in, reprogrammed and ready to goooo????!!!!


thank you thank you thank you:clap2:


nearly properly back

using a borrowed lappy at the mo, but new computer is supposed to be ready today:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I can't say I have
> 
> 
> the only translations I can find are 'leg' and 'yokel'
> ...



She wrote it down for me cos I couldnt understand what the heck she said, and thats how she spelt it "cateto" - it certainly didnt sound like thats how it was spelt tho - maybe she spelt it wrong, cos it could have been "callejero" from how she said it???!!! But its some sort of street andalucian corruption, she said thats how they speak in the campo or something - I couldnt understand a word tho, just a mass of vowel sounds all rolled into one. She then spoke in "proper" Spanish so that I could tell the difference and then, interestingly she spoke spanish with an english accent and I understood that really well LOL

It was really fun having her here cos she is 100% bilingual. Her parents are British and well educated, so were also keeping her up to scratch with her spoken english, altho as I've said, her written english is a bit wonky. She says she tends to think in Spanish now and never translates anything, she natuarally understands in either language. She says its like flicking a switch in her head, she sometimes has trouble if she has to flit between one language to the other quickly and on occasion, she has trouble naming what language someone has spoken to her in - was that spanish or english LOL!??? She much prefers spanish because it makes more sense ?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jo xxxx

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That's not good news, is it? Especially as she's in a state school now. Does she get any special help at school?
> 
> I would think that as soon as she gets interested in making friends, or more importantly BOYfriends... Sorry Jo, it's the best way to learn IMO, speaking from personal experience...
> How about an after school activity like dance, or the riding that she's interested in. If she could wangle helping out in the stables some way... It's true that in classes there's not too much interaction, but helping out might be a better way to make contact with people



Ruby is a worry to me at the mo! When we were toying with the idea of returning to the UK in September, she was really happy at that. We eventually worked everything out, rearranged our finances, moved her to a state school and got the dogs vaccinated. From then the plan was/is to review everything in 6 months - May, because thats when the dogs can return if necessary. However, Ruby has "hung on" to that and is convinced that we WILL go back then, so in her words, theres no point in learning Spanish or making friends cos we're going back in May! That hopefully wont be the case, and quite frankly, if we did return then, I think she'd wanna come back here cos I know her and I know how she is.

I've explained to her that is highly unlikely that we'll go back, but she says she wants to. She also says that she likes it here, but all her friends are in england and she doesnt want new friends.

The Boyfriend thing maybe the answer, she's not quite at that stage yet, she's into make up and clothes and the boy thing tends to follow shortly after that, so maybe????? The horse riding thing isnt as easy as it ought to be either, cos the only folk we know here who have stables etc are english, altho there are spanish kids who go, she hangs out with the brits (and her bilingual friend Charlotte, who I'm hoping will help)

The last thing I want is for her to be unhappy and I dont think she is, she loves everything about her life here, she even likes the school, but I wish I knew how to get her to "let go" of the UK and open up here. Or maybe I should stop worrying???? Anymore ideas gratefully received

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I really do sympathise with you on this one Jojo. When we decided to come over here to live, it was my biggest fear that the children would rebel against it and want to be back in the UK, especially my 16 year old. As it happens, they all seem to have made the most of the opportunities offered to them in Spain, but then, they are all at International school and haven't had the language pressure that Ruby has. I feel certain that if we told them they had to go to Spanish school they would react in exactly the same way as Ruby has.

Would it be possible for you and Ruby to have some Spanish lessons together? Maybe that could encourage her to learn, and as she would probably be better at it than you (not being rude, but she's younger and immersed in the language at school) then it might give her a confidence boost!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> I really do sympathise with you on this one Jojo. When we decided to come over here to live, it was my biggest fear that the children would rebel against it and want to be back in the UK, especially my 16 year old. As it happens, they all seem to have made the most of the opportunities offered to them in Spain, but then, they are all at International school and haven't had the language pressure that Ruby has. I feel certain that if we told them they had to go to Spanish school they would react in exactly the same way as Ruby has.
> 
> Would it be possible for you and Ruby to have some Spanish lessons together? Maybe that could encourage her to learn, and as she would probably be better at it than you (not being rude, but she's younger and immersed in the language at school) then it might give her a confidence boost!



My son is like that, he is at international and has been there for two years and loves it, he loves everything about living in Spain, he's now nearly 15 and doesnt want to go back the UK. Ruby, even when she was at international wasnt 100% happy, in fact it was her idea originally to go to state school???!!! of course, she didnt like it when she got there - thats the trouble with Ruby TBH, she's never bloody happy LOL!!!! thats why, when she says she wants to go back to the UK, I KNOW, she'll soon start moaning and want to go back to Spain! Have I made her a spoilt brat I wonder ??

Yes, I'm actuvely looking for a spanish teacher for us both at the moment (again Ruby is "kicking off" saying she doesnt want one, its a waste of time, she wont learn etc). I'm trying to get one who knows the school curriculum and can help with the stages of her lessons etc. So hopefully we'll both be starting that in the new year

......... sometimes writing things down does give clarity doesnt it, I've just read this back - and yes, Ruby is behavng like a first class spoilt brat isnt she - who's fault is that I wonder - hhhhmm some self analysing required methinks!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't beat yourself up about it. What have you done wrong other than try to give your children a better life? Ruby must be able to see how worried you all are over this situation and is flexing her muscles in the only way she knows how - being contrary!

I think she will start to relax a bit once her Spanish gets a bit better and I think the lessons together will help. In fact, having read my own suggestion again, I might be tempted to do the same with my kids!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> My son is like that, he is at international and has been there for two years and loves it, he loves everything about living in Spain, he's now nearly 15 and doesnt want to go back the UK. Ruby, even when she was at international wasnt 100% happy, in fact it was her idea originally to go to state school???!!! of course, she didnt like it when she got there - thats the trouble with Ruby TBH, she's never bloody happy LOL!!!! thats why, when she says she wants to go back to the UK, I KNOW, she'll soon start moaning and want to go back to Spain! Have I made her a spoilt brat I wonder ??
> 
> Yes, I'm actuvely looking for a spanish teacher for us both at the moment (again Ruby is "kicking off" saying she doesnt want one, its a waste of time, she wont learn etc). I'm trying to get one who knows the school curriculum and can help with the stages of her lessons etc. So hopefully we'll both be starting that in the new year
> 
> ...


maybe you could find someone to work with her from her school text books & dress it up as 'help with homework' rather than spanish lessons?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Poor teaching is the main reason why so many people have problems with learning foreign languages. I would guess that an awful lot of people who take money for teaching Spanish are unqualified. You need more than being a native speaker or a good speaker of a language to teach successfully. 
I taught French and German for years to students of all ages and worked as a translator/interpreter, with my own agency for a short time. It's so important to give students confidence - my aim was to send them away being able to complete a transaction - to be able to buy something in French/German after lesson one, for example,even if it was only a kilo of apples or a beer. Unqualified teachers often frighten people with over -concentration on grammar and pronunciation. Intonation is much more important. I taught English to a group of senior civil servants in Prague, all had passed the highest grade exams in English but they were all unable to speak fluently. The reason for that was that Czech teachers tend to stress correct grammar and standard pronunciation and whilst it was easy to write grammatically correct English they were terrified of making mistakes when speaking.
I used to begin my lesson by rattling on at them in Czech about what I'd done the evening before, had for dinner, about my journey to their office etc. and as my Czech was pretty ungrammatical, their eyes often popped but when I finished I used to ask 'rozumite?' (do you understand?) and they all said yes. So I told them that people would understand them, even if they made mistakes, just as they did me.
The point is that language is a means of communication so if you have communicated, albeit in awful Spanish, you have succeeded and your confidence will grow. You will begin to listen to how people speak and you will pick up common phrases and expressions which you will then use yourself. Another important point to remember is that an awful lot of English people can't speak their language correctly in terms of grammar but we manage to communicate with each other in spite of that. Similarly, many Spaniards will speak 'incorrect' Spanish.
It really used to p*** me off that any old semi-literate layabout in Prague stuck for a job would advertise him/herself as an 'English teacher'. In fact, being an English teacher in Prague is to be ridiculed. 
Once it was known that I was properly qualified -degree, PGCE - I was inundated with offers of work I didn't want.
I did enjoy watching my Civil Servant students grow in confidence to the point where even the shyest was actually speaking English.


----------



## betty (Sep 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> This speaking spanish stuff is really difficult!
> 
> 
> My daughters friend is staying with us for the night, she's nearly 15 and has lived in Spain since she was 6 and is totally bilingual. I've asked her to help Ruby, my daughter to not be so embarrassed about trying to speak Spanish and of course to learn it. So this afternoon, we've been only speaking in Spanish in the house HUH! Its so difficult, when this young lady speaks, I really cant catch any of the words, she apparently speaks spanish as the "natives" do - she has a word for it, but I couldnt even understand that.
> ...


Hello There

I found that only mixing with the natives is the best thing you can do to learn the language. Where I stay it is only village people and they are more than willing to help you out and understand you, yes there are times when they laugh but I find this is part of the fun. I have said the common thing like "I´m hot" in translation this means something else instead of saying "I have hot!", but I laugh with everyone and generally pull funny faces and say sorry I am English, they appear to accept me just as I am. I hope that you find the same.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

betty said:


> Hello There
> 
> I found that only mixing with the natives is the best thing you can do to learn the language. Where I stay it is only village people and they are more than willing to help you out and understand you, yes there are times when they laugh but I find this is part of the fun. I have said the common thing like "I´m hot" in translation this means something else instead of saying "I have hot!", but I laugh with everyone and generally pull funny faces and say sorry I am English, they appear to accept me just as I am. I hope that you find the same.


There is no better way to learn a language, IMHO.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> There is no better way to learn a language, IMHO.



Totally agree, I do it as often as I can. I always try and speak. It doesnt always work, but it nearly always gets people laughing - but again if Rubys with me, she'll be there digging me telling me to "SSSSHHH, you're embarrassing me"!!!! But I still do it cos its fun and I think I'm learning, altho it doesnt seem to stay in my brain for more than about five minutes!!!! 

jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Totally agree, I do it as often as I can. I always try and speak. It doesnt always work, but it nearly always gets people laughing - but again if Rubys with me, she'll be there digging me telling me to "SSSSHHH, you're embarrassing me"!!!! But I still do it cos its fun and I think I'm learning, altho it doesnt seem to stay in my brain for more than about five minutes!!!!
> 
> jo xxx


If you say something in Spanish and get the response you expected, you're speaking Spanish.
This may sound silly.....but have you tried 'talking to yourself' in your head, that is, in Spanish? Holding imaginary conversations or just describing what you've done that day? 
If you don't know a word in Spanish, ask: como se dice...? I don't even know if that's the right way to ask what something is called in Spanish but it works for me every time so I don't care whether it's 'correct' or not.
I use a variety of gestures to get my meaning over too. Years ago, I wanted to buy cows milk cheese but didn't know the word for cow so asked: 'quisiera queso de ..'.then I made a mooing noise. Everyone laughed but I got what I wanted and learnt a new word.


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Jo

Your daughter is just like my daughter !

Mine is 11 and we have been here for 2 years almost.

I think alot is just female hormones. It is a funny age. (she got her periods in the summer poor thing)


My daughter is still not fluent, even though :

1) she had spanish lessons after school for the first 10 month until we moved moved to the North of Spain a year ago

2) she went to a spanish state school. Here she HAS to speak spanish because she is the only foreigner in her class. She is quite shy too which doesn't help. 

She can speak Spanish but I wouldn't say it is fluent and she still has a british accent.

The problem is really her attitude (which relates to her age and hormones). She really isn't interested in learning spanish and obviously favours English. She wants to go to an International school (which I am thinking - not telling her that I am). 

But as far as the language goes, I kind of just "hope for the best" now. I was worried last term (report card of June this year. We went a bit mad with her and told her to buck up. 

We just got her report card and this term was a hugh improvement. Thank goodness..

I think when she goes up to Secondary next year, we may get someone to help with homework because the work will be much harder. I can help with Maths but not lengua or science. 

Girls eh...? I don't remember being so difficult..mine seems to know just how to hit below the belt and knows my innermost worries.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I used to begin my lesson by rattling on at them in Czech about what I'd done the evening before, had for dinner, about my journey to their office etc. and as my Czech was pretty ungrammatical, their eyes often popped but when I finished I used to ask 'rozumite?' (do you understand?) and they all said yes. So I told them that people would understand them, even if they made mistakes, just as they did me.
> 
> Great way of getting your point across!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NorthernLass said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Your daughter is just like my daughter !
> 
> ...



You understand!!!!! Teenage girls can be soooooo soooo.... impossible cant they!!!! 

Funnily enough, having spent yesterday, moaning and worrying about my little treasure, she came came bursting out of school full of excitement cos her class had got the results of the lengua test they did the other day and - well she came third from bottom - I know its not top, but when you think about it, she's been in the school for six weeks from an international and as I've pointed out, she's not speaking spanish (huh, so she says lol), so third from bottom is IMO and hers and her teachers pretty good going!!!!! So last night and today , we were happy and loving it and showing off her Spanish - there thats how fickle teenage girls can be LOL :clap2::clap2::clap2:

You'd think I'd know what they're like since she's my forth daughter !!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


>


It sounds as if your methods are like mine. When I think back to how I was taught.....lists of verbs, boring grammar exercises, soppy text books of the 'Voici Jean. Bonjour Jean' variety. No wonder students got turned off. 
I was taught French, German, Latin and Ancient Greek at school. I could speak reasonably fluent German before I srtudied it at University as I spent long holidays in Germany with a penfriend but although I had the old A and S levels in French, I couldn't speak it. I could read Moliere and Racine but couldn't buy a bag of spuds. It was only after I had spent some time in France that I could actually speak French fluently and at times ungrammatically - just like Fench people.
Do you teach in a Spanish state school?


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

jojo said:


> You understand!!!!! Teenage girls can be soooooo soooo.... impossible cant they!!!!
> 
> Funnily enough, having spent yesterday, moaning and worrying about my little treasure, she came came bursting out of school full of excitement cos her class had got the results of the lengua test they did the other day and - well she came third from bottom - I know its not top, but when you think about it, she's been in the school for six weeks from an international and as I've pointed out, she's not speaking spanish (huh, so she says lol), so third from bottom is IMO and hers and her teachers pretty good going!!!!! So last night and today , we were happy and loving it and showing off her Spanish - there thats how fickle teenage girls can be LOL :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Well done...she seems to be settling just fine. 

I suppose it is a rollercoaster ride at this age whichever country you're in!!. 

I'm just trying to go with the flow. Fortunately I am a pretty relaxed most of the time even though I have four kiddies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NorthernLass said:


> Well done...she seems to be settling just fine.
> 
> I suppose it is a rollercoaster ride at this age whichever country you're in!!.
> 
> I'm just trying to go with the flow. Fortunately I am a pretty relaxed most of the time even though I have four kiddies.



I'm usually relaxed with mine, but I guess I have this deepseated issue that coming to Spain was my idea. My daughter was never keen and I've tried to make it easy and fun for her, but at the back of my mind I worry that one day, when she fails at everything, has no friends, no job and no life she's gonna blame me and so am I!!!!

Anyway, today we're happy, when I pick her up later??????? Who knows!!! I watch her walking out of school and try to predict what "face" she has on?? the grumpy one, the happy one, the beligerent one...........???? lol

Kids!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Its the guilt that eats you up isn't it? We felt exactly the same when we presented the kids with the idea of moving to Spain. At the end of the day, its our dream and not theirs, and you are persuading them that its what they want. All they see initially is all the things that they will miss and not all the great new things to enjoy. And I suspect that in an effort to paint a rosy picture, we probably gave them the impression that life would be plain sailing which obviously, isn't the case. We still expect them to work hard. Any child will twig that you have guilt pangs and will use it to good effect - I suspect that is part of what your daughter is doing. 

Now that she has seen that she can succeed even a little bit at the language, it might just spur her on a bit. I'm no expert on the Spanish school system, but it sounds like she deserves a lot of praise for what she has achieved in a very short space of time.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It sounds as if your methods are like mine. When I think back to how I was taught.....lists of verbs, boring grammar exercises, soppy text books of the 'Voici Jean. Bonjour Jean' variety. No wonder students got turned off.
> I was taught French, German, Latin and Ancient Greek at school. I could speak reasonably fluent German before I srtudied it at University as I spent long holidays in Germany with a penfriend but although I had the old A and S levels in French, I couldn't speak it. I could read Moliere and Racine but couldn't buy a bag of spuds. It was only after I had spent some time in France that I could actually speak French fluently and at times ungrammatically - just like Fench people.
> Do you teach in a Spanish state school?


Whoops, sorry, just noticed the question at the end of your post. 
No I don't teach in a school. I taught in a bilingual school in Colombia for two years and then came to Spain and started teaching adults alongside children and found I much prefered teaching adults.
Now I'm freelance and teach in 3 different companies nearby.
There was a time when my daughter was younger that I considered working in a private school so she'd get free ed. there as well, but I needed to do a couple of courses to validate my degree and it just seemed too difficult. To teach in a state school I would have had to do the exam (oposiciones) that all teachers have to do and no way was I going to do that. Nowadays they're crying out for English teachers, but I'm not sure what you have to do. It's on the _*Teaching English in Spain thread*_ though!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Whoops, sorry, just noticed the question at the end of your post.
> No I don't teach in a school. I taught in a bilingual school in Colombia for two years and then came to Spain and started teaching adults alongside children and found I much prefered teaching adults.
> Now I'm freelance and teach in 3 different companies nearby.
> There was a time when my daughter was younger that I considered working in a private school so she'd get free ed. there as well, but I needed to do a couple of courses to validate my degree and it just seemed too difficult. To teach in a state school I would have had to do the exam (oposiciones) that all teachers have to do and no way was I going to do that. Nowadays they're crying out for English teachers, but I'm not sure what you have to do. It's on the _*Teaching English in Spain thread*_ though!


I prefer teaching adults and older students too, although I had great fun teaching French to four and five year-olds as part of an experimental trial.
I've worked in the UK state system as well as freelance interpreting/translating. Years ago, that used to be very lucrative in the UK,especially in areas away from big cities but with sizeable industrial estates with companies doing business with France, Italy, Germany, Holland etc. and no-one for miles around speaking English correctly, let alone German , French etc.
Working in the state system as a steady earner enabled me to do all sorts of things outside of working hours. My partner owned a business of which I was a Director and I have always been involved in political activities.
But nothing as exciting or exotic as working in Colombia. I am a member of a Committee of Education International, an umbrella organisation representing millions of education workers world-wide through their Trades Unions. Colombia is perhaps the most dangerous country in the world for teacher trades unionists. Many have been imprisoned, tortured and even killed. Board members of EI are often asked to go to Colombia to act as a 'friend' when such teachers are taken into custody by the authorities.
As a not very brave person, I am glad that I have never been called upon to fulfil this duty.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I prefer teaching adults and older students too, although I had great fun teaching French to four and five year-olds as part of an experimental trial.
> I've worked in the UK state system as well as freelance interpreting/translating. Years ago, that used to be very lucrative in the UK,especially in areas away from big cities but with sizeable industrial estates with companies doing business with France, Italy, Germany, Holland etc. and no-one for miles around speaking English correctly, let alone German , French etc.
> Working in the state system as a steady earner enabled me to do all sorts of things outside of working hours. My partner owned a business of which I was a Director and I have always been involved in political activities.
> But nothing as exciting or exotic as working in Colombia. I am a member of a Committee of Education International, an umbrella organisation representing millions of education workers world-wide through their Trades Unions. Colombia is perhaps the most dangerous country in the world for teacher trades unionists. Many have been imprisoned, tortured and even killed. Board members of EI are often asked to go to Colombia to act as a 'friend' when such teachers are taken into custody by the authorities.
> As a not very brave person, I am glad that I have never been called upon to fulfil this duty.....


Maggie Thatcher wouldn't let me work in the UK. As an honours graduate, but with no experience I was deemed as being too expensive to employ. Thank goodness! It gave me the umph to go and do other things while I could. I had a great experience in Colombia and travelling around south America- the best - but I was young and single and had a job... It was a dangerous place at times and for instance we had to evacuate the whole school (preschool to 6th form) one day because the rebels were attacking and coming down the hills. But ...it was great!
Coming to Spain with no job, children, and not speaking the language as so many people on the forum have done or want to do, fills me with dread!!
Your EI work sounds very interesting, and as you say, dangerous at times.
And yes, that's the good thing about state ed. It's a steady earner.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Coming to Spain with no job, children, and not speaking the language as so many people on the forum have done or want to do, fills me with dread!!
> Your EI work sounds very interesting, and as you say, dangerous at times.
> And yes, that's the good thing about state ed. It's a steady earner.


That's how I feel. Maybe having lived and worked abroad rather than just having a good holiday experience you want permanently gives you a wholly different point of view. 
More realism with maybe a little cynicism? And a capacity to ride over setbacks.
Yes, EI is really interesting. I went to the biennial (spelling??) Congress in Berlin a year ago and met people from every country in the world. There were even a few Chinese teachers there. The speeches etc. were good but just chatting with other delegates over coffee and dinner and learning about their experiences was fantastic.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Remember this thread??
Well I just asked on another forum which is for translators mainly about *cateto *and this is what they said

- I think cateto really just refers to the typical uneducated country folk

- Cateto typically refers to an uneducated person and by extension to language use.

- People can say to each other : ¡No seas cateto! meaning don't be hick or brutish...

SNIP/

More or less what xabiachica found out.
So that's that sorted then!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Remember this thread??
> Well I just asked on another forum which is for translators mainly about *cateto *and this is what they said
> 
> - I think cateto really just refers to the typical uneducated country folk
> ...





Well found!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Remember this thread??
> Well I just asked on another forum which is for translators mainly about *cateto *and this is what they said
> 
> - I think cateto really just refers to the typical uneducated country folk
> ...




That wasn't the forum link, it was to an article about cateto!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That wasn't the forum link, it was to an article about cateto!


It was a forum when I clicked on it??? in Spanish, but a forum!!??????? Or am I losing it - nowt would surprise me today, its not been a good one for us

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> It was a forum when I clicked on it??? in Spanish, but a forum!!??????? Or am I losing it - nowt would surprise me today, its not been a good one for us
> 
> Jo xxx


OOPs, sorry


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> cateto - surely means the opposite of street-wise?
> 
> "Juan es un cateto" - means to me, easily-fleeced, easily hood-winked. He is not street-wise.
> 
> ...


All I know is that Rubys friend, who's lived here since she was 6 and is more spanish than english says she, her friends and "the kids on the streets speak "cateto" and there are very few consonants involved!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> That´s a different usage. That means "street-speak" or something like that. "gang-speak" as in what they speak among themselves.
> 
> This really is a most confusing thread! I blame Maggie



Its your age hun 

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Go and fry monkeys? That is even better than the asparagus insult. Dont want to know where that come from though.

Re "cateto" my dictionary says bumpkin or yokel. I have seen "pan cateto" on the menu (country bread). A friend of mine moved a few miles inland recently and was told she would now be "una chica cateta". I think they meant it in a nice way though. But as you say, it depends on the context.


----------

